# Kumho Ecsta ASX or Pirelli PZero Nero M&S?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I have had ContiSports tires on my car for 56K miles. The rears were replaced at 36K miles from TireRack. I heard a lot of dissatisfaction with the ContiSports but I have 56K miles on front OEMs. :thumbup: Both fronts and rears still have treads left, but I'm looking for replacements. I do mostly do freeway driving, so low noise level is important. Wet weather driving is always a consideration in Houston.

Does anyone have any experience with either Pirelli PZero Nero M&S Front $123/Rear $150 or Kumho Ecsta ASX Front $90/Rear $105?


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

I would go for the Pirelli's. It's simply one of the best all-season UHP you can get. The Kumho's are fine tires for the price but you get what you pay for. The P-zero Nero M&S is very reasonably priced anyway.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

rumratt said:


> :yikes: Do you ever turn?


 I currently have 10k on my Pilot Sports and I'm praying I make 12k

Yes I turn a lot


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

While it is true that you get what you pay for, considering Dave got this kind of mileage out of ContiSports, he really might as well just get Pep Boys tires, er, Kumhos.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

why are you getting a/s tires living in texas? :dunno: why not go w/ summers. you get better wet traction w/ summers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

HW said:


> why are you getting a/s tires living in texas? :dunno: why not go w/ summers. you get better wet traction w/ summers.


Some are willing to give up some ultimate dry/wet cornering traction and go with all season tires to get a quieter ride and longer wear than their summer tire counterparts. Both of the tires he is considering to happen to have outstanding wet traction anyway...


----------



## SleepRM3 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> I have had ContiSports tires on my car for 56K miles. The rears were replaced at 36K miles from TireRack. I heard a lot of dissatisfaction with the ContiSports but I have 56K miles on front OEMs. :thumbup: Both fronts and rears still have treads left, but I'm looking for replacements. I do mostly do freeway driving, so low noise level is important. Wet weather driving is always a consideration in Houston.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with either Pirelli PZero Nero M&S Front $123/Rear $150 or Kumho Ecsta ASX Front $90/Rear $105?


I have the ASXes on my M3/4-Door. They're actually quite good for the money. We do mostly freeway, and occasional twisty road stuff. The Kumhos do well in both. I'm surprised how smooth and quiet the Korean tires are. Admittedly, I'd like to try the P-Zero Neros next


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

HW said:


> why are you getting a/s tires living in texas? :dunno: why not go w/ summers. you get better wet traction w/ summers.


19 inches of rain in June. Went into slip and slide with old tires even with DSC coming in. Besides being hot and humid, Houston rains most of the year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> 19 inches of rain in June. Went into slip and slide with old tires even with DSC coming in. Besides being hot and humid, Houston rains most of the year.


Not to muddy the waters here, but if the only reason you're buying A/S tires is to maximize wet traction, you may not be making the best possible choice.

As HW pointed out, the top wet traction summer tires like PS2 and GSD3 will outperform the top wet traction all season tires.

The main reasons to go to all seasons would be as stated above, to give up some ultimate dry/wet cornering traction to get a quieter ride and longer wear. From your highway driving this seems to be a good way to go, but I want to make sure you aren't under the impression that A/S means wet traction, it indicates the tires have better light snow capability than a summer tire.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Not to muddy the waters here, but if the only reason you're buying A/S tires is to maximize wet traction, you may not be making the best possible choice.
> 
> As HW pointed out, the top wet traction summer tires like PS2 and GSD3 will outperform the top wet traction all season tires.
> 
> The main reasons to go to all seasons would be as stated above, to give up some ultimate dry/wet cornering traction to get a quieter ride and longer wear. From your highway driving this seems to be a good way to go, but I want to make sure you aren't under the impression that A/S means wet traction, it indicates the tires have better light snow capability than a summer tire.


OK, what are PS2 and GSD3? You can see tires don't turn me on.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> OK, what are PS2 and GSD3? You can see tires don't turn me on.


PS2 = Michelin Pilot Sport 2
GSD3 = Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Not to muddy the waters here, but if the only reason you're buying A/S tires is to maximize wet traction, you may not be making the best possible choice.
> 
> As HW pointed out, the top wet traction summer tires like PS2 and GSD3 will outperform the top wet traction all season tires.
> 
> The main reasons to go to all seasons would be as stated above, to give up some ultimate dry/wet cornering traction to get a quieter ride and longer wear. From your highway driving this seems to be a good way to go, but I want to make sure you aren't under the impression that A/S means wet traction, it indicates the tires have better light snow capability than a summer tire.


I went ahead and bought the Kumhos for longer wear and quiet ride. According to your website it also rated well in the wet. How come I could not find this thread in the tires forum? The tire form has only two pages. I had to go to search to find this thread. Is the owner limiting you to two displayed pages?


----------

